# Please Help Immediately



## oshea1995

Please hep immediately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Recently got a Kindle Fire And immediately when i got home i rooted it with no problems with burritoroot. Then after that I found a way to get The android Market on there And i was so happy. Then After that i began to flash the custom recovery on it everything went perfectly fine until i got to The Yellow Triangle on the the Kindle file and it told me to push the power button and it was waiting for device on laptop. So when i pressed the power button nothing happened so i pressed and held it and it did nothing but turn off and come right back to that screen I was waiting at the screen for an hour till i gave up and exited the Kindle Utility program on cmd and tried it without it now im stuck with this stupid yellow triangle on my screen and wish to got to my kindle os Can someone help me please??????

PS: I have all drivers Installed and followed the Video very thoroughly
I Exited out of Program before completion


----------



## Boblank

sounds like you are stuck in fastboot. in the kindle fire utility program, go to boot menu then boot normally. it should boot up after that.


----------



## mfungah

It should be almost exactly the same as a post or two before you.


----------



## libs

hookup fire to computer

adb devices
xxxxxxx fire (should say recovery)

adb shell
#idme bootmode 4000

that will push the fire out of bootloader or fastboot mode into 'normal' and then

#reboot

it will reboot normally

or just use KFU but I prefer to stick to manual mode using my main SDK.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesnewid

oshea1995 said:


> Please hep immediately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Recently got a Kindle Fire And immediately when i got home i rooted it with no problems with burritoroot. Then after that I found a way to get The android Market on there And i was so happy. Then After that i began to flash the custom recovery on it everything went perfectly fine until i got to The Yellow Triangle on the the Kindle file and it told me to push the power button and it was waiting for device on laptop. So when i pressed the power button nothing happened so i pressed and held it and it did nothing but turn off and come right back to that screen I was waiting at the screen for an hour till i gave up and exited the Kindle Utility program on cmd and tried it without it now im stuck with this stupid yellow triangle on my screen and wish to got to my kindle os Can someone help me please??????
> 
> PS: I have all drivers Installed and followed the Video very thoroughly
> I Exited out of Program before completion


Well from this I can tell you that you didn't have the correct drivers. I too had the same issue I then went back to my main .android folder in c:under device manager and I "updated" my drivers that I carelessly forgot. It then automatically finished where it said .

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDiamond

I ran into the same issue too - the problem is the Fire ceases to be a Fire part way through the process and Windows no longer recognizes it. Go into Windows Device Manager and right click on the fire with the yellow sign on it. Select Update Drivers but do no let it automatically pick anything rather manually pick the driver. Pick "Android Phone" for device type and the first choice (ADB interface or something don't have Windows in front of me.) Windows can then talk to it and you should get past the waiting to device thing...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

